# ok to release?



## cbn13 (Aug 22, 2007)

I found a pigeon in downtown chicago 2 months ago with one foot badly entangled in string; I took care of the string and the foot, but it was also very sticky with cooking grease from living in an alley behind restaurants. I couldn't get it clean, so I took it to a wildlife rescue that will take pigeons-- they cleaned it up and gave it back to me yesterday, saying it's ready for release. 
I was planning to release it downtown, near where I found it--not optimal, but there aren't a lot of better options. No real flocks in my neighborhood for it to join, and the rescue releases birds in the country near their center, which would be tough for a city bird-- danger from hawks, learning to find food in the country, etc. 

My main concern is that its foot is in a permanent claw shape from the string damage. There are pigeons downtown with worse-- no toes, even no feet-- but I'm a little hesitant. Is it ok to let it go? It's been in a flight cage, so it has been flying, hasn't imprinted, etc. 

thanks! Photo of foot attached. It can stand on it and walk.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If it seems ok, stand and walk on his feet as well as fly, I would relaese it. There are natural deformities too in feral pigeons but they live well. So if it seems fine , healthy and releasable and wildlife rescue centre also assured the same, I think he would face no problems outside.
Lets wait for others inputs too to get more surety.


----------

